# Gerätebenutzeranmeldung-Problem



## Uik (23 Januar 2022)

Moin,
ich habe mir am Freitag Codesys für ein Raspberry Pi Projekt für meinen Mechatronik Master heruntergeladen.
Dabei habe ich nun CODESYS Development System V3  und die Packages CODESYS Edge Gateway for Linux & CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi MC SL, ohne Lizenz.

Am Freitag habe ich eine Steuerung auf dem Pi zum laufen gebracht, und heute (Sonntag) wollte ich nun in einem neuen Projekt eine reale LED mal ansteuern. Dabei kam bei der Verbindung zum Pi die Gerätebenutzeranmeldung und meinte:
"Sie sind im Moment nicht autorisiert diese Aktion auf dem Gerät durchzuführen. Bitte geben Sie Benutzername und Passwort eines Benutzerkontos ein, das die entsprechenden Zugriffsrechte besitzt."

Das kommt jetzt jedes mal sobald ich mich mit einem Device übers Netzwerk verbinden wollte. Aber egal welchen Benutzer ich gewählt habe, es kommt immer 
"Es antwortet kein Gerät auf die Scananforderung"

am Freitag hat noch alles einwandfrei funktioniert, Heute (am Samstag) habe ich einfach keine Verbindung mehr zu dem Pi.

über Tools > Update Raspberry habe ich vollen Zugriff, das ist kein Problem, aber die Gerätebenutzeranmeldung lässt mich nicht mehr auf mein Pi zugreifen 

ich habe dann Codesys nochmal komplett runter gehauen, weil ich dachte, dass ich das Admin Passwort vergessen hätte, aber das hat auch nix gebracht. Habe alles nochmal nach Video Anleitung (Youtube) durchgeführt, mit meinem PC kann ich ne Verbindung aufbauen, also dort eine virtuelle SPS laufen lassen, da muss ich mich mit meinem PC Benutzer bei der Gerätebenutzeranmeldung anmelden, aber beim Pi geht garnix.

habe den Admin (konnte ich selbst erstellen bei Codesys), meinen PC Benutzer, den Pi Benutzer ( Pi ) und den Hostnamen vom Pi getestet und immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung "Es antwortet kein Gerät auf die Scananforderung"

Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Firewall mal komplett abgeschaltet und das Pi per Lan an meinen Laptop angeschlossen (die beiden sind ansonsten im gleichen WLAN)

Mein Problem ist, das ich keinen Plan habe welchen Benutzer ich da angeben soll. 
Ich habe jetzt noch versucht über Projekt > Benutzerverwaltung > Rechte mir irgend welche Rechte zu geben, vielleicht bewirkt das ja irgend was.

Dabei musste ich mich mit einem Benutzer anmelden, welcher zur "Owner"-Gruppe des von mir angelegten Projektes gehört., aber selbst mein Admin Acc den ich mir erstellt hatte ist nicht Owner meines eigenen Projektes und selbst mein PC Acc ist kein Owner.


Ich habe nun in den Passwortmanager geschaut, aber anscheinend gibt es einfach keinen Benutzer der Owner von meinem Projekt ist, aber ich soll mich als solcher anmelden.

bitte schreibt wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht, ich habe jetzt 2h gegoogelt aber habe nix passendes gefunden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Uik (23 Januar 2022)

das sind die beiden Problemchen die ich habe.
Ich habe die Verbindung mit PCL und ohne, sowie in Kombination mit aktiven und gestoppten Laufzeitsystem auf den Pi probiert.
immer das gleiche Resultat.


----------



## HausSPSler (24 Januar 2022)

hm.. es ist so das seit SP17 Version auf Geräteseite eine Benutzerverwaltung "per Default" aus Security gründen eingeschaltet ist.
D.h beim ersten Login in die SPS wirst du gefragt/gebeten ein User und Kennwort festzulegen. ( Das du dir gut merken solltest - nur mit diesem PW kommt man dann später auch wieder in die SPS)
 -> Das frägt CODESYS künftig bei jedem Login von CODESYS auf den PI ab

Wie schaltet man das Usermanagement ab:
Solution 1​At the first attempt to connect to your PLC this window will show:







You have to confirm it with “Ja/Yes” in order to be able to connect to your PLC.

In the next step you have to choose a user name and password:






You can then login/connect to your device:











Once you are connected to your device you can deactivate the user management. Go to “Change Communication Policy…”:






And set the new policy to “Optional encryption”:






In order to delete the old user management from your PLC, right-click on your device and select “Reset Origin Device”:






There, mark “User Management” and confirm with “Yes”:






→ The user management is then deleted and only optional anymore.
Solution 2​
Depending on your PLC, open one of the following files:
CODESYS Control RTE: C:\ProgramData\CODESYS\CODESYSControlRTEV3\CODESYSControl_User.cfg
CODESYS Control Win: C:\ProgramData\CODESYS\CODESYSControlWinV3x64\xxxxxxxx\CODESYSControl.cfg
CODESYS Control for Linux: /etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg
Set
_[CmpUserMgr]
;allow usage of CODESYSControl runtime without activated user management (not recommended):_
to
_SECURITY.UserMgmtEnforce=NO_


----------



## Uik (24 Januar 2022)

Lösung zu meinem Problem:
in meiner Version CODESYS Development System V3 muss für Jedes verwendete Gerät ein Benutzer erstellt werden. Die Benutzerkonten werden aber auf dem Gerät selbst gespeichert, und nicht auf dem Arbeitsrechner (mein Laptop z.B.) weshalb eine Neuinstallation nix gebracht hat.

Da ich das Passwort vergessen hatte für die Raspberry SPS* musste ich also die SPS-Steuerung auf dem Pi resetten.

*Die Anmeldedaten von dem Pi und der SPS des Pi's sind verschieden! Der Benutzer des Pi's wird auf dem Pi selbst festgelegt und der Benutzer der SPS des Pi's über Codesys auf dem Arbeitsrechner. nach der Erstellung des Benutzers der SPS hat man dann darauf nur noch Zugriff über ROOT-Rechte auf dem Pi selbst, bzw. einfach die SD-Karte vom Pi in den Rechner und darüber die Codesys Benutzer bearbeiten/löschen.
Zugriff bekommt man über den Pfad /var/opt/codesys Wichtig: das ist ein Pfad auf dem Pi nicht auf dem Arbeitsrechner!


----------



## Nomis111 (17 März 2022)

Guten Tag, ich habe gerade exakt das gleiche Problem. Wie sind Sie bei vorgegangen um die SPS Steuerung zu resetten?


----------



## HausSPSler (17 März 2022)

-> "Reset Origin" auf dem Device - Rechtsclick im Gerätebaum auf die SPS




__





						Disable (forced) device user management as of SP17 - CODESYS FAQ - CODESYS FAQ
					






					faq.codesys.com


----------



## Nomis111 (17 März 2022)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein neues Image geladen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das der richtige Weg ist.


----------



## Nomis111 (17 März 2022)

So habe es nun auch geschafft die Gerätebenutzeranmeldung zu deaktivieren: So klappte es:
1. Image nach Anweisung (https://revolutionpi.de/tutorials/images/jessie-aufspielen/) von KUNBUS neu aufgespielt. Habe hierzu das Buster Image verwendet da ich eine RevPi Core habe.
2. Nach dem Flashen habe ich noch eine txt Datei erstellt und in ssh ohne endung umbenannt (kann sein dass man diesen Schritt nicht braucht)
3. Da ich keinen Router habe und habe ich nach Anweisung im Forum den Windows DHCP Server (https://www.dhcpserver.de/cms/) für 1€ gekauft
4. DHCP Server nach dessen Anweisungen gestartet. EthPort in den Adaptereinstellungen an meinem PC auf "IP Adress automatisch beziehen"
5. IP des Pi mit Advanced ip scanner herausgefunden nach mehrmaligem probieren
3. Image Reset wie geschildert weitergegangen (Serial, Mac, Core eintragen, reboot)
4. Mit glück im richtigen Moment mit advanced ip scanner und nach mehrmaligem erstellen des Windows dhcp servers auf dem IP Bereich 192.168.2.1-254 die IP ADRESSE des REvpi nochmal gefunden und mit putty verbunden
5. Statische IP festlegen wie im Tutorial 



 (GATEWAY auf die 192.168.2.1)
6. EthPort am PC wo das KAbel angeschlossen wird auf die Gateway adresse fixieren. 24 bit subnetz
7. Jubelschrei loslassen nachdem der Ping funktioniert
8. Codesys Projekt erstellen
9. Pi Runtime laden und linux edge installieren
10. Starten und Benutzeranmeldung merken
11. Gerätebenutzeranmeldung ausschalten nach https://faq.codesys.com/display/CDSFAQ/Disable+(forced)+device+user+management+as+of+SP17 
12. Zeit stoppen: 5h sind wiedermal vergangen


----------



## Markus68 (17 November 2022)

Okay I had the same problem.   The solution is to use the Raspiberry tool AND BEFORE writing the image use the gear icon to set the ssh and the user. As I was frustrated I used pi & raspberry also note use a 32bit image.......  
Be sure to use that userid and password throughout.....  
Then make sure that the computer is in the same network as the raspipi.   Did not get the network to properly work in hyperv,  but did get it to work in VM workstation using Bridged Mode and the Virtual Network Editor Tool.  Then and only then will the scanning in the devices screen of codesys retrieve the raspi pi.  After the scanning, of the Gateway (devices screen), and once the raspi is found one will be ASKED for a new user and password at this point in time. Might have double clicked on the Raspi client within the codesys devices screen...)  Now for this user request I again used the SAME userid & pwd and it worked... Hope this helps somebody


----------

